# Lang ulit nakabisita, mejo daming work load.



## Seb_K

The phrase "lang ulit nakabisita, mejo daming work load" ... 

What is the translation for it? 

"Mejo daming work load" --- Does it mean that that person has a lot of work load?

Salamat!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> The phrase "lang ulit nakabisita, mejo daming work load" ...
> 
> What is the translation for it?
> 
> "Mejo daming work load" --- Does it mean that that person has a lot of work load?
> 
> Salamat!


 
In the first phrase something is missing.  It could read this way ''*ngayon *lang ulit nakabisita, medyo daming work load.''  The translation is ''I just happened to drop by again, I had lots of workload.''

The answer to your second question is yes.


----------



## BriTexan

Or this..:

"Ngayon lang ulit nakabisita, medyo daming work load." = "I just got a chance to visit again, I had lots of work load."


----------



## Seb_K

Salamat po, for the explanations!


----------

